# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Old style sill tiles

## GBP

:Biggrin: 1. Hi everyone, this is a call for help...........  I am renovating a 70's house that has those hard brown tiles that were once known as Quarry tiles (amongst others) on the verandah and around the window steps when 'Mission Brown' was all the rage. The house has large sliding windows/doors and the sill tiles are set on an angle at the bottom of the windows.  I had to break several tiles to have some plumbing problems sorted which is a pity as they are of course not available anymore to buy! Does anyone out there know of where I could get any replacements? I only need about a dozen or so. I think they measure approx 220x 100 which is about 9"x4" in old measurements. One long edge is rounded. The tiles are very highly glazed a a bit rough in texture. Any ideas?? Thanks.<!--?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /--><?xml:namespace prefix = v /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 class=inlineimg title=Tongue alt="" border="0" src="http://www.renovateforum.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif" o :Tongue: </v:shapetype><V :Tongue: <!--?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com :Shock: ffice :Shock: ffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 15pt; HEIGHT: 15pt" id="_x0000_i1025" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.renovateforum.com/images/smilies/happy/biggrin.gif" src="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CGraham%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmso  html1%5C01%5Cclip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>  Sorry, meant to say I am on the Gold Coast. <o :Tongue: ></o>--></V< v:shapetype>

----------


## woodbe

> Does anyone out there know of where I could get any replacements? I only need about a dozen or so.

  Have you got any photos? I have saved some mission brown external sill tiles from our place. Removed when we did the renovation, still more to go, too. These may be different, they sound similar, but maybe smoother texture. Also come in banks of tiles - looks like separate tiles but there are 4-5 in the one piece. 
If they suit, you can have them for the cost of freight. Should be about the right number there I think, send photo and I will check and send photo of what we have. 
woodbe.

----------


## jiggy

I know its the wrong location, but there is a place in Sydney that  stocks thousands of old tiles. Santa Maria Tiles in Randwick, Maybe there is someone closer to home that does the same?

----------


## GBP

Thanks guys for the replies. I will endeavour to post a couple of pics and will check out the discounted tile stores as well to see if I have any luck. GBP

----------


## GBP

Here are a couple of pics of the tiles - hope you can tell what they look like.

----------


## woodbe

Bugga. 
Our old sill tiles run at 90 degrees to yours. No match, sorry. 
woodbe.

----------


## SabreOne

GBP, 
I just had a terrible flashback.....we had exactly the same sill tiles on our house in Broadbeach Waters prior to renovating....scary when I recall what it was like beforehand..........We rendered and totally removed them. 
Good Luck, 
SabreOne

----------

